

End of the year tech deals - martincho

I thought it might be interesting to highlight tech deals available for the next week or so.  You should probably disclose your affiliation with any provided link just to keep things honest.<p>I just bought a couple of hundred bucks of eBooks at $5 each, here:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.packtpub.com&#x2F;<p>Not affiliated in any way.
======
proexploit
I'm not aware of any myself but I wanted to say thanks for submitting this. I
picked up a few myself on technologies I wanted to learn.

